# What is your favourite single Pokemon ever



## alonsyalonso

What is your favourite single pokemon at the moment, no "but alsos", a definite favourite, mine is squirtle at the mo, better than gible because of Brawl


----------



## Flora

*points to avatar and siggy* Pachirisu


----------



## Yanmega

You guys will be in so much shock. Ok ready?

Yanmega!!!


----------



## Darksong

Yeah. It OWNS. :)
I wonder when I'll stop liking it...
Probably never.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Manectric. Plain and simple.


----------



## kunikida.

Guess.

It's... Houndoom! You never guessed, did you?


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Lucario.


----------



## Noctowl

I don't know. It changes. It's either chatot, monferno, lucario or aipom.


----------



## alonsyalonso

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I don't know. It changes. It's either chatot, monferno, lucario or aipom.


Nope sorry we odnt accept that here, if only you could choose which on eof them existed which one would it be?


----------



## Daigonite

This is difficult for me... I just guess Murkrow.


----------



## alonsyalonso

it was squirtle im starting to like regice more, regicce is cooler!


----------



## Noctowl

alonsyalonso said:


> Nope sorry we odnt accept that here, if only you could choose which on eof them existed which one would it be?


Now that is hard.

Chatot is my pokesona, Aipom and monferno are adorable, and I loooveee lucario. I guess aipom.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

If you didn't already know this, then shame on you.


----------



## Dannichu

Pikachu (obviously :3).


----------



## Peegeray

combusken


----------



## o_O

Jigglypuff.


----------



## Nope

Totodile. It's insane... and funny... And those cwoote eeeeeyes...


----------



## Altaria-Lover

Altaria, of course.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Daigonite said:


> This is difficult for me... I just guess Murkrow.


 YEAH! *high-five* Murkrow is made of win.


----------



## Renteura

Gible.


----------



## Reventhas

Hrmm... that's a difficult question... I'm going to have to say Ninetales, though that might change.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*prods username*

Linoone. Because Linoones are awesome.


----------



## The Alpha Banana

I guess it's Lickitung, and it will probably stay that way for a while. :D


----------



## vaporeon99

Mine would be Vaporeon and it will stay that way forever!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Wartortle.


----------



## Linzys

Abra.


----------



## Cyndaquil

I know! It is obvious though but its the cyndaquil.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

It's a close match between Victreebel, Crawdaunt, Castform, Drapion, Murkrow, Vespiquen, and Scizor...

But Victreebel owns them all.

:D


----------



## .GoreTuzk

Arcanine... but also Houndoom ^^'


----------



## Evolutionary

The sprites say it all...mine will be Eevee for my whole life [or how long I play pokemon]...

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Minish

You say in the title 'ever', and then in your post, 'at the moment'. @_@

I can't decide... Mawile, maybe. Maybe.


----------



## Living Arrow

Pidgeotto!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

That's tough...hmmm...I don't know, ask my avatar, maybe he knows.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Drifloon Rocks said:


> If you didn't already know this, then shame on you.


Exactly.


----------



## spaekle

Close after that are Victreebel and Vileplume. But Toxicroak is #1 for sure.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

scizor


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

Pikapi!!! :DDD

I also like Mewtwo, Darkrai, Houndoom and Mightyena.


----------



## Ice tiger

LUXRAY!!! It's just so cuuute! <3 "Hugs"


----------



## Spoink89

Heracross all the way. I love the move Megahorn.


----------



## Evolutionary

EEVEE! But second choice would be Skitty, of course.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Nosepass, of course! :D Though if you don't know me, you'll probably find that extremely weird.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Everybody that knows me knows this.


----------



## Aenrhien

Is it cheating if I say Ditto? :sweatdrop:


----------



## Murkrow

Daigonite said:


> This is difficult for me... I just guess Murkrow.


:D



Murkrowfeather said:


> YEAH! *high-five* Murkrow is made of win.


Don't forget awesomenocity!


----------



## Red Bull

Charmander, of course. So cute. And awesome.


----------



## Bombsii

At the moment Regice

last month it was Lucario


----------



## Fredie

Mine changes all the time, but my favourite at  the moment is .


----------



## eevee_em

Your gonna be so surprised...


Were you surprised? 

(In case your wondering my user name is eevee_em because the eeveelutions are my second favorite and persian_em dosen't sound as good.)


----------



## Ramsie

At the moment...


----------



## Noctowl

Luxio at the mo~


----------



## Evolutionary

Eevee at the mo~...and forever...


----------



## Fracturesque

Haunter. It appears as more ghost type than either.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade

I change favorites a LOT... but at the moment, Bayleef. ^^


----------



## Mewtwo

Hmmm...
It's a tie.
Between five Pokemon.
Mewtwo, Quilava, Bellossom, Umbreon, and Suicune! Cuuunnneee!


----------



## Black Rayquaza

It tends to shift between Rayquaza and Absol.  Neither are a patch on Dialga or Mewtwo in a battle, but on Battle Revolution they are awesome.


----------



## nothing to see here

Always has been Victreebel, ever since late 1997/early 1998 when I first saw pictures of all the Pokémon.


----------



## Darksong

Purugly will always be my true favorite, but now I have a random obsession with...
MURKROW!


----------



## Not Meowth

Sorry. I couldn't possibly choose just the one favourite ;3

I have _three_ favourites; there's nothing to choose between them. They are:


*Meowth*. *huggles Meowth* It's just an awesomely cute and awesome Pogeyman. Plus it throws money at stuff, which is just too great for words. I wuv Meowth so much I retook the personality test on PMD2 about six times just to get him. And I made myself a Meowth in my Pokémon Mystery Dungeon sprite comic.

*Alakazam*. My favourite Psychic Pokémon. I'm not entirely sure what makes me like him; whether it's because I can use him well in battle, or because he carries spoons around, or because he has a badass mustache. Sometimes I start thinking I like Kadabra a little better, but I always come crawling back ^^

*Lucario*. Just for his stunning awesomeness, power, smexiness and the fact that he by rights should be the only Pokémon to learn Aura Sphere. Plus his Final Smash in Brawl is almost arousingly awesome =)


----------



## Murkrow

Darksong said:


> Purugly will always be my true favorite, but now I have a random obsession with...
> MURKROW!


Any particular reason?


----------



## Mercury

Snorunt. It's cute and a pure ice type. There aren't many of them. They kick ass as well.


----------



## Spoon

Houndoom, and it's been my favorite ever since Gold and Silver were released. I've always been a sucker for canines.


----------



## Darksong

Murkrow said:


> Any particular reason?


Not really. I just like it.

Now I like Luxray better than Murkrow. :3


----------



## Murkrow

Darksong said:


> Not really. I just like it.
> 
> Now I like Luxray better than Murkrow. :3


Traitor.


----------



## Darksong

What? Sometimes I just have random obsessions. Murkrow is #5 on my favorites list!

But this time, the Luxray thing has a reason that only Cryptica knows >:3


----------



## Noctowl

Aipom now.


----------



## Evolutionary

Mudkip is moving it's way up the list but I hate the 'I herd you liek Mudkipz' thing.


----------



## S.K

Palkia


----------



## Taliax

Typhlosion. The first pokemon I ever had was cyndaquil.


----------



## H20firefly

look at my avvie and sig
:D


----------



## Bombsii

Lemme guess! a Porygon?

Mine is still Gible, rock on!!!


----------



## Latias&Latios

*Re: What is your favourite single         ever*

Absol, completely.........but Drifblim comes pretty close......


----------



## Evolutionary

Mine are Eevee and Skitty all the way but Ms Mudkippy is making her way up the ladder of my favorite Pokemon. 

My favorite Pokemon
*Eevee
Skitty*
Absol
Ninetales
Lapras
Gardevoir
...
...
...
...
...
...
Mudkip


----------



## mewfairy

I have had many favorites over the years, but have come to a dillema: the ralts family.  They are all so awesome.  but as you can see, my avatar and signature say ralts.  its adorable.  yay.  and I also like mawile.


----------



## S.K

EeveeSkitty said:


> Mine are Eevee and Skitty all the way but Ms Mudkippy is making her way up the ladder of my favorite Pokemon.
> 
> My favorite Pokemon
> *Eevee
> Skitty*
> Absol
> Ninetales
> Lapras
> Gardevoir
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Mudkip


It says *single* favourite


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

> look at my avvie and sig
> :D


Yeah! High-five!

I'm not sure, though. Darkrai's hovering near the top spot, but Mewtwo and Pikachu are coming close. Houndoom's just sitting at fourth.

... I've got it! Darkrai! :D


----------



## xkze

torkoal
:3


----------



## Evolutionary

S.K said:


> It says *single* favourite


The title of this thing is not the boss of me. I can list my favorite Pokemon to see where Mudkip is on the list. Geez, it isn't against the rules or anything.


----------



## Bk_Enteimon

I'm thinkin' Medicham... just so cute! And tough too!


----------



## Jetx

Breloom has had that position for a few years now.
Logical reasons why?
Breloom doesn't need that; Breloom is _awesome_.


----------



## Rossymore

Espeon!
Buyah!


----------



## S.K

Squirtle. Every.single.time.


----------



## Darksong

Right now, my second favorite Pokémon is Mesprit.

Let me guess... your name stands for Squirtle something?


----------



## Old Catch

Jetx said:


> Breloom has had that position for a few years now.
> Logical reasons why?
> Breloom doesn't need that; Breloom is _awesome_.


Yay! Breloom needs more love. :3

Anyway, forget whatever I posted before. I pick Oddish. ^^


----------



## S.K

Still Squirtle. 

Rocks in Brawl, Rocks on PBR, actually he rocks on anything.


----------



## see ya

Aww, geez, just one? I have so many favorites... 

Alright, I'll just go with for now. Awesome, classic, and with a heightened ass-kicking ability, he's just plain epic.


----------



## Evolutionary

Still Eevee even if Skitty is tied in terms of everything but colour but beats in terms of animal~


----------



## ultraviolet

~hops from one lapras shell to another~


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Lapras seems to suit you~ 

*attempts on hop on Eevee's tail* 

*is bitten by Eevee*


----------



## Dragonclaw

Either Lairon, Absol or Togekiss. I can't decide :)


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Yep, you guessed it...


----------



## Objection!

Sableye.

Overall I actually prefer it to a Weavile.


----------



## Bombsii




----------



## Scizor King

Look at my username. Stare at it, deeply contemplating it. Repeat if necessary. If you can't decipher what my favorite Pokemon is from my username, then look at what I have in my sig, below the Absol. Look at the three sprites. Still can't figure it out? It's

No, it's not Unown.


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Hops from Kyogre body to Kyogre body.*

Fwee.

*Get's bitten by said creatures.*


----------



## Chimera

Undoubtedly.


----------



## Evolutionary

*tries to jump from Skitty tail to Skitty tail* 

*Eevee watches sadly as his girlfriend is killed by a Princess*

*Skitty scratches me*


----------



## Peegeray

eeveeskitty, what's the point of posting in this thread all the time if you're favourite's still eevee? also it's the favourite /single/ pokemon thread so you only need to list 1 pokemon, not 6

anyway new favourite is  but i still like combusken


----------



## Evolutionary

Just posting random jumping scene things. Anyway that was the last, and who said Eevee is my favorite Pokemon right now. Skitty is because she got a jumped on part in the scene thing.


----------



## Colossal

Kingler.


----------



## voltianqueen

Yes. Forever~


----------



## ijy

my favorites are garchomp and giratina


----------



## Evolutionary

Eevee has moved it's way back up the list and Mudkip is not so loved anymore :( It was replaced by Lapras.


----------



## iris_iris

I really wish my favorite could be either popular, well liked, or very practical...but...







Yeah.

I freaking love Jynx.​


----------



## Dragon

The end.


----------



## Glacier99

Mine would be Gardevoir.


----------



## Evolutionary

Lapras is now moving up and up and up.


----------



## Sir Lucario

This is easy, it's Lucario. Everything about him is awesome.


----------



## Objection!

Delibird


----------



## soothsayer54321

Pikachu. It's what got me into Pokemon, and for that I love it.


----------



## Noctowl

Grumpig at the moment. It'll change soon, you'll see.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Chimchar


----------



## Evolutionary

Eevee has now beaten Skitty AGAIN.

OK I'll stop posting Eevee/Skitty wars.


----------



## ~JV~

Well at the moment my favorite is Milotic, but it shall change soon ;p


----------



## Lady Grimdour

It's a tie between  and


----------



## Not Meowth

Sir Lucario said:


> This is easy, it's Lucario. Everything about him is awesome.


Lucario's a tea drinker huh? Win.


----------



## Noctowl

Ok, its aipom again. Curse my fanfic. ^^


----------



## Wyvern

As a Dragon lover I LOVE Garchomp XP







Outside of Dragons, I love Lucario ^_^







AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SO CUTE <3


----------



## Coloursfall

me_row_.  Who _doesn't_ love a sexy kitty?  _No-one_, that's who.


----------



## MissEeveelution

I am a huge fan of all the Eeveelutions.. but my single favorite would have to be Espeon. :D


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Right now? Snorunt.


----------



## H20firefly

it seems Absol, Arcanine and Scyther are coming up to Darkrai


----------



## Kyku

Probally right now its Glaceon, but it alternates.


----------



## GorMcCobb

Electivire! Only reason he isn't my avatar is "Showing my apritiation for the runner up.


----------



## Mad MOAI

It changes a lot, but right now it's Kadabra. Gotta love the tail.


----------



## Noctowl

Grr, grumpig and aipom are tying at the mo.

 Vs 
I can't decide...


----------



## Pig-serpent

Try to guess.  
 Spoink


----------



## H20firefly

H20firefly said:


> it seems Absol, Arcanine and Scyther are coming up to Darkrai


Darkrai comes out on top again!


----------



## Astro

Gastrodon, I hate Shellos though.


----------



## Thorne

NO WORDS ARE NEEDED!


----------



## Astro

^Obviously.


----------



## VelvetEspeon

Mewtwo.


----------



## axolotlesque

*flails* 

If I HAD to choose... 
Ninetales. :D


----------



## Bombsii

gible or cherrim???
Probably Gible


----------



## Jack

Dragonite! I could fly and surf whenever I want to with it!


----------



## Abwayax

unown.



I like all forms of Unown. I liked the aspect of collecting them in Crystal. Although they're weak in the games, they're apparently very strong in a group. I liked Movie 3 (Spell of the Unown) the most primarily because of the role the Unown played in the plot.

What I like most about Unown is how unique each Unown is; even though they all have only one attack, this attack can vary greatly, and of course it can have one of 28 forms. I enjoyed capturing and training various Unown and figuring out their Hidden Power types in Crystal (I got a few above lv 50). I also liked tuning into the Unown "radio show" in the Ruins of Alph. I thought that was a neat Easter egg :)

Another thing I like about Unown is the fact it is closely associated with legends, is a prominent figure in myth/legend (at least in Johto), and has some things in common with legendaries (can't breed, genderless, found in only one location); yet is not a true legendary in the sense that Mew, etc. are (being weak and common, albeit common in one specific place).

A funny story I'd like to share about Unown... in my Gold version (before I got Crystal) the first Unown I captured I'd give nicknames to. Generally these nicknames had something to do with what the shape of it was; for example, Unown-W was "handy", Unown-H was "tie-fighter", Unown-U was "rock-a-bye". I believe those were the only gen 2 Pokemon I gave nicknames to.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Zigzagoon and Shiftry are pretty awesome but Rotom and Spiritomb really intruige me.

@ Number 100: Thats changed my look on the Unown now.


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL

.
.
<--------- That one


----------



## H20firefly

which one?


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL

KOOLIONESSFULL said:


> .
> <--------- That one


----------



## H20firefly

i don't see a pokemon, just tell us


----------



## diddy kong

Lucario. No competition.


----------



## ijy

garchomp and giratina are super special awsome


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

Kingdra. Such a majestic beast.


----------



## Alxprit

I have a lot of favorites, but the only one I haven't forgotton is Latias. I just love her. And does it make sense that I feel I want to be her despite being male?


----------



## Pride of Kings

Miltank. :huh:


----------



## Thorne

Although  is beginning to close in, nothing will beat Gardevoir, ever.


----------



## Pook

Ivysaur.


----------



## Glacier99

Gardevoir.


----------



## StyliBoy

I will never have a favorite Pokemon, just cuz I like most all them. Right now, it's been Shellder and Chinchou for about 2 months...


----------



## Creation

Probably Shiftry, Drifblim or Seedot. Wow, I need to be less indecisive.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

Growlithe/Arcanine.

Growlithe for the cute type of awesomeness and Arcanine for awesome type of awesomeness. (If that makes any sense.)


----------



## Bombsii

Right now? Pikachu, sandshrew and Wartortle. I'm training those 3 pokemon only in my new LG save file.


----------



## Lynx

Absol, ever since I first found out there was a region called Hoenn. -facepalm- 

Meganium, Aerodactyl, and Jolteon are close behind, though.


----------



## musical tears

right now, mightyena. but i'm positive that it will change soon.


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing

Flygon, with Alakazam at a close second.


----------



## Felidire

Umbreooon. xD

Practically tied with espeon.


----------



## Bombsii

Lucario , Bulbasaur or Weavile


----------



## cubone man

Cubone with Tauros in a close second:sunglasses:


----------



## GalladeMaster

,  with  and directly behind.


----------



## Rotomize

Right now it's Starly/Staravia/Staraptor ever since i fell back in love with my Staraptor, Stella, a couple of days ago.


----------



## Astro

Gastrodon


----------



## Treechu

Tie between Drifblim and Porygon-Z.

-w-


----------



## Ninjabait

Misdreavus at the moment.


----------



## FKOD

There's a bunch of pokemon that I like, but Mawile takes the cake. Mawile is sooo cute!


----------



## Alakazam

Monferno.


----------



## Greenumbreon

Umbreon, I think.

Though chimeco rates pretty high.


----------



## Xelac

I'm not sure, but I tend to fame charizard more then any other pokemon besides legondaries.


----------



## VelvetEspeon

It's still Mewtwo for me, but Lucario is catching up...


----------



## Flarginsnarf

Typhlosion :scared:...


----------



## Firestorm

Arcanine first, Buizel right behind him~ <3


----------



## Objection!

Now, Wobbefet.


----------



## Kalylia

Mew.

I've loved that beautiful creature since the day I first saw her.  (Yes, I prefer to think of Mew as a female Pokemon, despite the fact that it's genderless.)  Even before I knew Mew was a legendary.  My younger sister brought home some cards a friend at school gave her when we were both very young.  I think I was maybe in the fourth grade.  One of the cards had a Mew on it.  I had no idea it was a Legendary Pokemon for the first few months that I was in love.

Once I figured that out, though, it became obvious that people frowned upon those like me who loved a Legendary Pokemon and wanted to write stories about a trainer with a Mew.  So I then found Raichu, which is now my close second.


----------



## Pikatrainer

Raichu's my favorite pokemon of all time.A pity he doesn't appear in games as often as Pikachu,though,and even on the anime it's rare to see a Raichu.


----------



## Munchkin

My favorite Pokémon at the moment is Miltank. I absolutely _adore_ its shiny form, and Miltank are pretty powerful.

Also, they're _cows_. What's more awesome than a _cow_?


----------



## Minish

Dunno if I've ever posted here...

Mawile has always been my favourite Pokemon. Back when Pokésonas were cool MINE WAS A MAWILE and it was epic. :D

Ahh, before Ruby/Sapphire I loved Lapras, Jolteon and Umbreon~


----------



## see ya

I've taken a liking to Gorebyss as of recent. I don't know, there's something about the fact that it's a deep-sea fish (the most awesome kind of fish, BTW) and that it's actually more vicious than its real-life counterpart, and the huge irony of its looks and how brutally it kills its prey (FR/LG's pokedex lies. This thing ambushes other sea pokemon and drains their freakin' body fluids) that makes it creepy, but in an awesome way. Plus, it's pretty damn useful, too.


----------



## Rai-CH

Raichu. It's been my favourite since 2005 or 2006 <3 
I used to love it since it was my second strongest Pokemon on my Emerald game (first was Rayquaza) and I thought it was so cool. Now i've just become attached to my Raichu character (Raichao) that it will always stay my favourite, until I completely lose intrest in Pokemon and abandon my own fancharacters XD


----------



## Lost Guitar

staraptor


----------



## .GoreTuzk

Arcanine <3


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

Pikachu will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## Dave Strider

Psyduck is awesomely weird, so I like him best.


----------



## TANMAC43

Definitley Rayquaza.


----------



## Lost Guitar

Still Staraptor, its just *too* awesome.


----------



## Mi10ticFan

Milotic :3

Pretty and a water type :3


----------



## Tailsy

Sandslash!


----------



## sagefo

I would have to say giratina. It used to be rayquaza, then feraligatr, but now its giratina.


----------



## Bombsii

I love a mix of adorable, awesome and sinister.

All of the Kanto starters (and their second forms)
Gible, Mudkip & Scyther


----------



## J.T.

Gallade, Lucario, and Gardevoir are my three favorites, in that order.

Porygon is my favorite in Gen 1, Typhlosion in Gen 2.


----------



## Strategydom

*Kabutops*. It's just too awesome.


----------



## President Michael Wilson

Charizard pure and simple.


----------



## Amphacham

Definately Ampharos. I'm not sure why anymore... There's just something about that Ampharos.


----------



## Renteura

I'd have to say Sceptile. Because they are epicccc. :D

Or perhaps Luxray, as "Renteura" is Luxray's Korean name I belive.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

A MIGHTYENA AND BULBASAUR SPLICE.
Because I can't choose between the two. X3


----------



## Fire_Floatzel54

Floatzel is my always favorite.


----------



## Skroy

Buizel. To me, it's a combination of cute AND cool.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Because it looks amazing. And it's dark-type. And it's what I get on the What Pokémon Are You quiz.


----------



## Spatz

I don't know anymore, but that absol image = win!


----------



## Claudster

Skroy Horitz said:


> Buizel. To me, it's a combination of cute AND cool.


Yes Buizel FTW.


----------



## blazheirio889

What my avatar says.


----------



## Treechu

Either Drifblim, Porygon-Z, or Dunsparce

I can't choose :<


----------



## Latias&Latios

Both formes of Giratina.

The fact that it lives in a cemetery is just awesome.


----------



## Poke4ever

Drifloon Rocks said:


> If you didn't already know this, then shame on you.


Haha! :talking: Same here.


----------



## Zantetsuken

*Points to avatar*
It's a legendary that is not legendary.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Momoharu

Tyranitar because it's a beast.

Who knows, 5th gen might change my mind.


----------



## Astral

At least, until I find a better liking, this guy's my favorite.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Vaporeon, for reasons not fully understood, even to me.  Something about it just drew me to it when I first played Red version so long ago.


----------



## Solyeuse

My favorite Pokemon is Scyther. 'Nuff said, really.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

My favourite pokemon vary, but my favourite are...

Turtwig, Gible and Rampardos!


Did you already faint?


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

For some reason, I love pseudo-legendaries, and I love Johto Pokémon. Tyranitar is the only Pokémon to fit both categories.


----------



## Bombsii

I know 8 year old _and_ 20 year old me would agree.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Skillet said:


> I know 8 year old _and_ 20 year old me would agree.


Seriously, that's priceless. XD


----------



## mehwmew

Hematophyte said:


> Seriously, that's priceless. XD


priceless ....
and creepy. *shudders*

Mew, Zangoose, Absol....

i like pokemon that...i don't know... but they just click with me.

my very first favorite was Ratatta i think

i always liked Charizard in Red and Blue and (green) because it looked like a skeletal dragon


----------



## alexis1213

I'm glad i ran into Girtina at turn back cave :P


----------



## Skylands

Though my avatar shows Lugia and Ho-Oh at the moment, my current favourite is Dialga!


----------



## Aethelstan

You know you can't stand the awesomeness.​


----------



## TheMagician

My favorite? Its none other than Arcanine! Others aren't too far behind, but I'm not changing my mind on this one. Ever.


----------



## Loco Mocho

Charizard, Blastoise, Dragonite, Tyranitar, and Scyther and mebbe Togekiss 
I like big strong and rare pokemon


----------



## Frozen Weta

Shuckle.  Tiny things that look pathetic until you realize they're actually strong in a really annoying way are just... cool.


----------



## Twenty-Seven

Victreebel, Sableye and Dunsparce. Mostly Victreebel though.


----------



## ultraviolet

:3


----------



## UnderFire

Lugia and Swampert


----------



## otaku-dono

Exeggutor of course, there are no other Pokemon.


----------



## Thorne

Oh hey guys, guess what?


nope, no change here.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Houndoom. Luckily, if I ever become a Pokemon, it looks like I'll be one.


----------



## Darksong

Okay, changed my mind.

Staryu!! Since I had a dream that.... well, I'll just say I dreamed of a shiny one. :D


----------



## xkze

iuh 

Ivysaur is a pretty cool guy
so is Grovyle


----------



## Erika

Bellossom.

They're awesome. 

Possum.


----------



## Dragon

Still Salamence, but Weavile's awesome too~


----------



## Eclipse

Typhlosion. It' so huggable, and yet dangerous. xD


----------



## Phyro Phantom

Just one?  But I like all of them! =O

Well except Jynx of course.

xD ...  Well, seriously, I can't just pick one...  I'd have to say Sneasel/Weavile, Pikachu, Mudkip, Espeon, and Mawile.


----------



## MadHairGirl

Golem.  I'm pretty sure my love for this boulder started when I got my first figurine of the little guy.


----------



## ClockworkJB

Darksong said:


> Okay, changed my mind.
> 
> Staryu!! Since I had a dream that.... well, I'll just say I dreamed of a shiny one. :D


woo, the staryu line is my fav =3

But if I had to choose a single Pokemon it would be Starmie, the angular shape and purple colour was always more appealing to me


----------



## Aerodactyl

Of the now, it's Aerodactyl.

Didn't see that one coming did ya? :)


----------



## Tigerclaw

Pikachu. The greatest pokemon ever and the origional mascot of pokemon.


----------



## November11

Shedinja <3

Ah, how can I not love it? :c
It's so crunchy. And has poké balls for eyes. And I love how the skin on its back is made to look like wings. And the halo is so ridiculously cheesy that it's wonderful.  
Shedinja is bizarre.. it doesn't move or breathe.. it has 1HP and that weird ability, making it both useful and [mainly] useless in battles.  
Its design is just fantastic.. and it's such a simple concept. When insects grow up and shed their skin, what shall we do with the skin? let's bloody well animate it.  

so.. yeah.  
other favourites are froslass and nidorino.


----------



## Dragonclaw

I don't know now, mix between Togekiss, Gardevoir, Drifblim and Lanturn. However, I have been having random obsessions with certain Pokemon which changes every now and then o_o


----------



## Tsukido

Houndoom! 

He'll always be my favorite. <3


----------



## Leaftail

Wartortle. Reasons: It's blue (my favorite color), it's a Gen. 1 Pokémon (best generation ever), and, of course, it's a turtle, and who doesn't love turtles?
Runners-up are Dialga and Lapras (hence my username).


----------



## Latias&Latios

*Re: What is your favourite single         ever*

Would have to say Origin Forme Giratina, not to mention the ass-kicking Distortion/Torn World it lives in!

Next in line are Normal Forme Giratina, Darkrai, and Milotic


----------



## Shiva64

Persian and Absol. Hence mah Persol. :o Espeon is also a #1.

Then in no particular order, Houndoom, Glameow and Purugly, Skitty and Delcatty, Blastoise, Toxicroak, Turtwig line, Buizel, Gastrodon, Gible line, Ninetales, Ampharos, Weavile, Treecko line, Salamence, and both Lati's.

... Yeah, I don't have any single favorite Pokemon. :3


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

I liek mudkipz. (:
But really, ever since I first picked up my DS with pokemon ruby in it and saw my choice of starters, I'm like: OMGZ I WANT MUDKIP. 
So now I'm attached to it. :D


----------



## ???

It has to be lugia...
Ever since silver and gold came out


----------



## ignore_this_acct

absolute favorite:lucario
I also like shiney charizar,lugia and riolu.


----------



## H-land

I'm just gonna say Lanturn. I mean, it's an angler fish, yeah. Angler fish are ugly. But Lanturn's still pretty cute. (And it's not bad in a battle, either!)
I think it's probably because it doesn't have fangs and isn't some nasty gnarly brown thing.


----------



## Jolty

what how I have I not posted in here yet

I like loads of pokemon but my favouritest ever alternates between Teddiursa, Gligar, Spheal and Gastrodon
tis Teddiursa at the moment :D


----------



## Zaiella

I love Raichu and Jigglypuff, but since R/S/E my most favorite Pokemon ever, is Roselia. She's the perfect feminine grass Pokemon! (No offense to the male Roselias, lol) And to make it even better, the shiny form is purple!


----------



## Darksong

Right now, Nidorino. Mainly because I drew it. ^^ And now my favorite type is Poison as well.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

I really don't know how to explain it, I've been a fan of Ivysaur ever since R/B/Y. He's just...cool.


----------



## Ymedron

Ugh. This is hard to say.
My first ever pokemon love was Charizard, but now it's starting to wear on me...
I say...
Mewtwo. (Because of the nerdy wimp human character I made of it. D:)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I like Mudkip. Ampharos and Misdreavus are also pretty cool.


----------



## FireChao

I like Venonat but also Suicune is quite cool


----------



## Dr. Apricot

My favourites in order:
Aggron
Tyranitar
Garchomp
Metagross

Aggron is my favourite cause he eats steel, and could probably crush your skull with a flick.

Yeah, I like the mean and menacing looking pokemon. :3


----------



## Darksong

I just thought of one, ever since a night ago when I was drawing a human character dressed as one.

Froslass! :D


----------



## Kabigon

Gengar...


----------



## Syssareth

Mine's Mewtwo. Has been since...'01, I think? Probably even longer, but at least since then. It's been pretty steady, too--I went through an Umbreon phase for a couple of months once, same with Meowth, but after a while I got kind of bored of both of them and Mewtwo regained his spot.

...I even have a six-inch-tall Mewtwo sticker stuck to the front door under the deadbolt. (And I always laugh whenever I see a crooked bumper sticker because I was eleven when I stuck that sticker there and it's perfectly straight.)


----------



## EddyOkapi

That's a tough question, considering it's only ONE out of so many. On my side it's like a tie between three of them, I don't think I could really choose one. But yeah, Smeargle, Miltank and Lugia. :c

Though if it's really just one, I'd go with lugia cause I've fanboyed ridiculously more over that one than the two others.
Fingerwings!


----------



## Snip3rFire

Porygon/Octillery... I just can't make up my mind


----------



## Loco Mocho

*Points to avi*
Chaizard


----------



## Charstar

Either Charmander, Charizard, Gyarados, any of the Dragon-Types(especially Dratini or Salamence), Absol, Shinx, Luxray, Lucario, Dialga, or Giratina.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Swampert is probably my favorite. I also like Bronzong for unknown reasons.


----------



## sankatu

My favourite pokemon in the world is a garchomp, super- solid awesomeness!


----------



## Eeveelution

Hmm, I dunno, it's such a hard decision... I mean, really, what Pokemon do I, Eeveelution, the girl obsessed with Eevee, like best? Oh! I know! Magikarp!![/sarcasm]

Obviously Eevee for me. I've loved it since I was a kid, and have been thoroughly obsessed with it through my whole life. (No, really, I'm about the same age as the Pokémon franchise, so I've loved it for a while.) I usually breed the original Eevee I get in games and evolve the younger generation of Eevee instead.


----------



## Giratar

ARCEUS! ARCEUS! ARCEUS! ARCEUS! ARCEUS! ARCEUS! ARCEUS! ARCEUS! _AARRRRRRRCCCCEEEEEEEUUUUUSSSSSS!!!!!!!!_ 

I think that I made my point. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Super Pikachu

Hmm, I like all Pokemon. But Pikachu pwns to da MAX!!!!!


----------



## Leviathan

Milotic. :<


----------



## StrongSad

I like Dragonair.


----------



## Yousee

alonsyalonso said:


> it was squirtle im starting to like regice more, regicce is cooler!


Cooler! Was that (indeliberate?) comics? Regice *cool*! 

My absolute n:o 1 is TYPHLOSION  (Too bad no shinies and no R/B/G/S/C sprites...)


----------



## Mai

Well, *points up to name*
Mawile, dragonair, and QUAGSIRE. They pwn.


----------



## Auraflash

Lucario is my definite favorite. You can tell. *Points to Username*

I also like Tyranitar, I think he's cool.


----------



## Erif

Impossible question is impossible.

Ekans :/


----------



## darkmoon218

My favorite Pokemon at the moment might have to be Ambipom. It's just so adorable with its two handtail things.


----------



## Ymedron

Now that I think of it... I say every pokemon.
I like them all if they are drawn attractively. :P Though probopass and magmortar are on the hindside of my liking scale (but they can be awesome too!)


----------



## Katipunero's Memento

Gallade,It got both mind and body,brains and bronze(if that how ya spell it)...
A great pokemon that can counter almost any type!


----------



## Mustardear

Heracross. No, before you say it, it's not because of _that_. It's because I am a big fan of Bug Pokemon and Heracross was one of the first good Bug Pokemon. Scizor, Forretress and Butterfree are cool too but I've always preferred Heracross.


----------



## Darksong

hacker90 said:


> Gallade,It got both mind and body,brains and bronze(if that how ya spell it)...
> A great pokemon that can counter almost any type!


I'm not completely sure about this, since I've never heard the expression, but do you mean mind and body, brains and _brawn?_ (Or brawns?)

Right now, I love Combusken. For no reason at the moment other than it's fun to draw.


----------



## Katipunero's Memento

Yes i did mean that...(changes spelling)
medicham is also a great pokemon


----------



## Darksong

As of last night, a few hours after I last posted here, it's Raticate that is my favorite. :D

Wurmple comes in close...

I'm so indecisive. :P


----------



## Purplemew12

Mew. Mew is my favorite for sure.


----------



## Schalein

Lunatone is just... I don't even know why. Something about its grace, its elegance - It's just so ominous, and I'm really attracted to that as a trainer.


----------



## Anonyman

Gyarados. When I first got into Pokémon, I was playing Crystal, and for some reason I didn't want to go into Ilex Forest. I needed something to do, so I decided to evolve my Magikarp and spent hours grinding in the little patch of grass near Azalea Town. The Gyarados that resulted ended up with so many more levels than the rest of my team that I relied on it almost entirely to beat the remainder of the game. To my naïve self, it was the strongest Pokémon in existence. When I fought the red Gyarados in the Lake of Rage, I thought "Why do I need to catch this? The one I have here's awesome enough." That particular Gyarados will always be my favourite Pokémon. Always.

Oh yeah, and it KO'd Red's Pikachu (which was at a higher level than Gyarados, just to make the disadvantage worse) pretty much by itself, thereby winning me the game.


----------



## coolking49

its just a beast


----------



## Kiwicat

I would most definitely say arcanine.  I love arcanine.


----------



## BlueEew

I am loving Gengar the most at the moment, never really used one before I EV trainded two of them.


----------

